# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met CHR du Val de Sambre

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
CHR du Val de Sambre
Rue Chère Voie 75
Auvelais

Bezoek de website van CHR du Val de Sambre


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met CHR du Val de Sambre.*

----------

